

Python packaging and deployment made simple - quasiben
http://www.continuum.io/anaconda-server?utm_source=hn&utm_medium=sm&utm_campaign=as_013014

======
thatthatis
> Protect your organization from undesired Open Source licenses. With Anaconda
> Server, you can filter packages with licenses that don’t work for your
> organization

This alone makes the product compelling. I try to be rigorous in making sure
everything we use is copy middle, but the chance that the GPL will get added
as a dependency of a dependency later and I'll miss it makes me very
uncomfortable

